# First post is on TSI...



## MOSSuMS (5 March 2009)

I've got a small and badly performing portfolio, and was considering TSI until it sank to new lows. So I've posted an open question here to see if anyone knows why .

I should add that I've only been doing this for 18 months, which might partly explain my pain!

Biggest holdings:
 CSL
 WPL
 BHP
 WES
 MQG
 BLG

Best Buys 
 CSL

Worst Buys 
 Most of my others, but CPG, CIY, URM, FMS, MGX and OZM have hurt the most!

My biggest investor failings identified so far:
 Unable to quantify risk v reward.
 Not active enough to trade.
 Don't set a tight tracking stop loss.
 Too many shares.
 Not buying below the mean.
 Fingers sliced off catching a falling dagger.


I'll be working on these and let you know how it goes!

I'm treating this as an education and entertainment at the moment, but things could get dangerous if I ever take it more seriously. That's because, from what I've seen, scare markets are mostly driven by fear and greed. Charts and fundamentals are simply two of many vectors that drive those emotions...


----------

